# My Office Tank , Threadfin Rainbow added



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Finally Started my Office Tank,

Tank : Fluval Flora
Size : 7.9 US Gallon
Light : 2x13W PC
Substrate : ADA Aqua Soil-Amazonia 
Filter : Aqua Clear 20
Heater : Aqueon Pro 50W
CO2 : Flora CO2 container is big , I am not sure I gonna use it or I go with Flourish Excel, I had success with Flourish Excel on my other tank everything growing well including HC.

If I could find something small I could replace with Flora CO2 container , I'll go with Fluval Co2.

Tank is in the office and I cant supply any Co2 during weekends and holidays would it be OK or not?

Tank is still empty , still thinking about foreground and background plants.

Here are some pictures :


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Those rocks go nicely with the background, nice setup so far. I'd think the co2 would be okay to turn off on the weekends, because the ADA has buffering capabilities from what I recall. I'd ask 2wheelsx2, he's the man when it comes to this sort of question.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Chris,
Any suggestion for the plant ,I am thinking about glosso and HC or dwarf four leaf clover for foreground.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looks great so far!


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

watch out for those fluval lights i hear a lot of them break down quickly, hagen'll replace them promptly but there's still the hassle.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I know ,One of them is modded by Chris (Tang Dady) I could just buy the bulb from home depot and replace it once burned out ,but I need to modd the original.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you work at IT?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I am sure all your coworkers will be jealous, beautiful tank


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Earth Eater said:


> Do you work at IT?


Yes I do. I work at Telus downtown.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Lights and set up man, the HC and glosso will grow quick in this tank!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Chris , I will have some question about modding the original light once it burned out.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice start, i see you changed your filter. Is that an aquaclear 20 or 30? What are your plans for stock? You could be busy or having a bad day at work,but can stop and look to your left and everything gets better just like thatPlus its a conversation piece too with all of your coworkers! Keep us posted,would like to see how it turns out!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Luke78 said:


> Nice start, i see you changed your filter. Is that an aquaclear 20 or 30? What are your plans for stock? You could be busy or having a bad day at work,but can stop and look to your left and everything gets better just like thatPlus its a conversation piece too with all of your coworkers! Keep us posted,would like to see how it turns out!


Thanks,

It already changed the office atmosphere , definitely helps on work stress 

Yes the filter is AC20.

For the stock:

Plant :

Foreground plant will be glosso , I have not decided for mid and background plant yet.

Any advise and suggestion would be great 

Live stock :

Servants: 
Amano Shrimp and CRS grade S 
4 x pygmy corydoras
2 x OTOS

King and Queen : 2 x Threadfin Rainbows


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I got some glosso from Joseph on Saturday and planted them on Sunday . Also made got a nice branching wood from Aquarium West and made a Xmax moss tree.

Here is the tank after planting :










and this is today :


































Still not satisfy , I need some different plant for the background. I hope glosso cover the foreground and Xmas moss cover the wood soon 

Any suggestion for the none CO2 demand plant for background would be great.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

how much did the stones and christmas most cost? and where did you get them? aquarium west??


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Arash, your tank is beautiful! I have an Ebi, which is mostly the same tank, but I'm just using the Fluval filter in it. I didn't know that the AC would fit on it. Did you cut the glass down or does it somehow work?

I've never tried glosso but I've tried quite a few things in my tank. If the glosso grows in, it will be lovely. For the back, you could try almost anything. I've tried large anubias and they did well in there. Right now, I've got a tall grassy-looking plant that is really nice. I don't know what it is but I got it from Aquariums West. And I've got a small red plant, a lotus, I think, near the front. 

I haven't had a problem with the lights since Fluval started replacing them. I owned 4 of them and all of them burnt out very quickly (within a month) but Hagen replaced them and they've been reliable since then. So, I hope that you have good luck with yours.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

stonedaquarium said:


> how much did the stones and christmas most cost? and where did you get them? aquarium west??


Stones are from aquarium west they sell per pound I think mine cost 15$, but Xmass moss from my another tank.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Morainy said:


> Hi Arash, your tank is beautiful! I have an Ebi, which is mostly the same tank, but I'm just using the Fluval filter in it. I didn't know that the AC would fit on it. Did you cut the glass down or does it somehow work?
> 
> I've never tried glosso but I've tried quite a few things in my tank. If the glosso grows in, it will be lovely. For the back, you could try almost anything. I've tried large anubias and they did well in there. Right now, I've got a tall grassy-looking plant that is really nice. I don't know what it is but I got it from Aquariums West. And I've got a small red plant, a lotus, I think, near the front.
> 
> I haven't had a problem with the lights since Fluval started replacing them. I owned 4 of them and all of them burnt out very quickly (within a month) but Hagen replaced them and they've been reliable since then. So, I hope that you have good luck with yours.


Thank you 

I did not cut the glass I just put it on , it dose not fit completely with the AC on but it is still OK and safe.

I am not sure glosso grows well with this light I can tell in 2 weeks but so far they are doing OK.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

New Plants added :


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well done. This looks really good.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

where did you find that nice red plant on the right ? and the green one on the left?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

There are from Aquarium West


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice. So tempting to start my count-up again


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Very impressive, liking the new additions(red plant on the right looks like Peplis diandra-water hedge could be wrong?) what are ferts you dosing? Co2 or excel? thanks for sharing!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am using Excel and Nutrafin plant gro, but I am looking for better ferts.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Excel works fine, have you tried the Pfertz line of products? Aquariums West carries it and has all you need.Used them before and had great results with all species of plants.Plus with that size setup, you wont be using too much of it and they will last a while.They also make root tabs,and have refill containers as well.



arash53 said:


> I am using Excel and Nutrafin plant gro, but I am looking for better ferts.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

No I haven't use Pfertz product, I will check aquarium west.

Which parameters I should check beside PH and No2/No3 to make sure tank is doing well ?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is some updates :

12 Pygmy Cories and 2 Oto Cats added


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great. It's so lush! I love the way the moss falls. Is it weeping moss and is it growing on something? Also what is the interesting plant below it?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Atom said:


> Looks great. It's so lush! I love the way the moss falls. Is it weeping moss and is it growing on something? Also what is the interesting plant below it?


Thanks, thats Xmas moss on branching wood, and the plant under is glosso and I dont remember the other one.


----------



## Sprucegruve (Apr 11, 2011)

looks awesome,all of the plants look great and the fish look really healthy and happy.
also those are some really nice cherry shrimp,they are PFR right?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you  
Shrimps are mix PFR and RCS


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What an awesome Ebi! So lush and healthy looking with an interesting variety of plants! The rainbows are lovely. 

Do you still have pygmy corydoras in this tank?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Morainy said:


> What an awesome Ebi! So lush and healthy looking with an interesting variety of plants! The rainbows are lovely.
> 
> Do you still have pygmy corydoras in this tank?


Thank you, yes they are also in the tank hiding on the back all the time


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

arash53 said:


> Thanks, thats Xmas moss on branching wood, and the plant under is glosso and I dont remember the other one.


Thanks. Please let me know if/when you remember the name of the other plant. The one that looks like a star burst. It's very interesting. Cheers.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Atom said:


> Thanks. Please let me know if/when you remember the name of the other plant. The one that looks like a star burst. It's very interesting. Cheers.


I bought it from Stuart (CRS FAN) , you could ask him


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Atom said:


> Thanks. Please let me know if/when you remember the name of the other plant. The one that looks like a star burst. It's very interesting. Cheers.


ranunculus innundatus is the name of the plant... and CRS fan (stuart has a lot)


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Did you buy the rainbows from IPU? I was there today and I saw some. They sure look great.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

No I bought them from aquarium west, I am living next to them.


----------



## Nereid (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks great! awesome idea for an office


----------

